# The Sunless Citadel [IC1]



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2010)

Scale: 1 Hex  = 30 miles, North is to the top

The campaign begins in the borderlands between the Wolf Nomads, Perrenland, and the Vesve Forest, and northeast of the Sepia Uplands.  Most areas nearby are scarcely populated.  Mainly the region is known for the many bandits, brigands, barbarian hunters, goblins, kobolds, and not a few orc raiders from the Empire of Iuz to the East.  The Vesve Forest to the southeast is contested over by the Empire of Iuz and the Kingdom  of Furyondy and the Free Town of Highfolk far to the south.  Within the southern and northeastern lands of the forest there dwell human woodsmen, gnomes, elves, and Halflings to defend against the orcish forces of Iuz controlling the northeastern lands of the forest.  The areas in between these forces are claimed by no one and frequented by unaligned bands of non-humans and monsters.

Our heroes have answered a call to arms sent out from the small town of Oakhurst. Another party of locally based adventurers delved into the Sunless Citadel a month past.  They were never seen again.  Local legends well known in the taverns of the villages in the region claim this Sunless Citadel is a perfect site for young heroes intent on discovery, glory, and treasure.  Of course no one knows why it is called the Sunless Citadel, but perhaps more information is known among the folk that live closer.  The word has spread requesting another group of adventurers to apply for a contract to determine the fated of this missing group.  It is said that applicants should contact the Hucrele family, an important merchant family based in the town of Oakhurst.  After journeying from a village 2-3 days journey east, the adventurers, dusty from travel, arrived around mid afternoon along the New Road and pass by the militia’s guard tower watching the approach into Oakhurst.


----------



## WarShrike (May 21, 2010)

Seeing the town of Oakhurst growing in the distance, Gregor lets out a joyful whoop. "No more sleeping in the dirt! You wee folk might be content to just dig a hole and plop yourselves in," he says cheerfully, "but i prefer more refined sleeping arrangements. Ahh, feather beds, here i come!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2010)

*"Yer ol' 'n softy already? Ah thought ye were more 'resilient'."* comments the dwarf. *"Perhaps der's some easy coin 'n di tavern, never tie yer bag too good when ye be drunk, tha's wha Ah say."*


----------



## grufflehead (May 25, 2010)

Brunhilde stopped as the road she had been walking purposefully along crested a small rise. Turning and brushing the mop of brown hair away from her face, she looked back at a gnome who was still about 30 yards away. With her fists on her hips, the halfling said impatiently 'oh come on Eivan, it'll be dark soon at this rate!'. She hopped from foot to foot while her companion caught up, causing the collection of axes hanging from her belt or slung over her back to clink against the chain vest she wore.

No sooner had the unfortunate gnome reached her, than she was off again; a whirlwind of energy, stomping down the hill, humming loudly to herself as she went. Her gaze was focussed firmly on their goal: the small town of Oakhurst which lay less than a mile ahead. 3 days they had been on the road, during which time Brunhilde hoped her friend Gregor had also managed to make his way here. She was going to need his, and Eivan's, help if she was going to get to the bottom of the mystery surrounding the disappearance of her sister.

With a final glance back at the toiling figure trailing after her, Brunhilde adjusted her pack and strode towards the town gate.


----------



## Errandir (May 25, 2010)

As he crests the rise and comes up beside Brunhilde, Eivan pauses to adjust his pack - not seeming quite as light after three days' hard travel - and shake his hair out of his eyes. For a second, he is glad to have caught up to the halfling, but the next moment he watches with dismay as she lopes off down the hill, seemingly untired.

"Wish I'd learned that transmutation now," he mutters to himself, still slightly out of breath. "That one Misthyxalon... mentioned... expeditious retreat or somewhat, huh?" 

Grinning wryly, he settles his hat more firmly on his head and hurries off down the hill after his companion.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2010)

[sblock=Background OOC Comments]Right now I have 100XP for backgrounds, once Gregor's and Krindorf's backgrounds explain those connections and how Krindorf and Gregor happen to be traveling together you can have the full 200XP.  From what I saw in the latest posts on the OOC thread and Brunhilde's background, this should be fairly easy.   Also the sister angle will give me some hooks for later maybe.[/sblock]While Gregor and Krindorf pause in conversation, they can actually see the Halfling Barbarian and the Gnome Illusionist rushing to catch up to her.  Despite not meeting them along the road as they hoped, their leisurely pace has allowed them to catch up just in time.   By waiting a few more moments all four can enter the town together.

This is what they see (In nice handy map form with places annotated ):
[sblock=Oakhurst Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

*"There, ain't tha' di halflin' ye be speakin' al' di way 'ere?" *comments Krindorf to Gregor.* "Seems she git 'erself a pet, Ha!" *the dwarf delivers a well intentioned slap on Gregor's shoulder.


----------



## WarShrike (May 25, 2010)

Gregor smiles at the dwarf, then gives the other two a mischievous grin. "Let`s hope he`s housebroken!"


----------



## Errandir (May 26, 2010)

As they crest the next rise and see the town of Oakhurst close by, Eivan nods in satisfaction and turns to the halfling. 

 "Well, here's the town, so where to now? I'd recommend the tavern. If there are any rumors going around, that would be the place to hear them." Despite his suggestion, he seems content to let Brunhilde make the decision, seeing as it's her sister they're looking for.

He takes note of the man and dwarf standing by the town's entrance some ways off, but pays them no mind for the moment.


----------



## grufflehead (May 26, 2010)

'Good thinking' replied Brunhilde, presumably to the suggestion of trying the tavern. Without pausing she marched up to the large man talking to the dwarf and thumped him lightly on the thigh. 'You're as slow as he is' she said, thumbing over her shoulder at the gnome. 'I was hoping you'd have rooms and everything waiting for us'.

'Oh, hello' she said, turning to the dwarf as if noticing him for the first time. Before he could answer, she pushed past him and continued down the road. After about 20 yards, she turned to the others and shouted 'well, what are you waiting on?' cocking her head to one side.

A smile started to spread across her face. 'Last one to the tavern buys the drinks' she yelled, and with a wink, she turned and started sprinting for the town, weapons clanking as she ran.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2010)

Unable to reply to the halfling before she sprinted forward, Krindorf mumbled something as he raised his finger. Just then he notices who the gnome was. 
*"Eivan? 's da' ye?" * he says open mouthed, with his small dwarven eyes wide open.


----------



## Errandir (May 26, 2010)

Eivan looks back at the dwarf curiously. "Aye, that would be me."

He motions for Krindorf and Gregor to follow as he heads down the road towards the tavern. "I should know you, shouldn't I?" he adds conversationally. "Ah well. Always had a terrible memory for people... the accent sounds familiar, though." He shrugs.

Eivan looks more closely at the dwarf, then glances at the human as well, but neither countenance seems to jog his memory.


----------



## WarShrike (May 26, 2010)

"We're not related, if thats what your worried about" says Grethor with a grin. "No midgets in my immediate family."

He then cocks his head towards Brunhilde and asks: "Is she always this hyperactive?" before following her into town.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

*"Ye frekin' idiot! 'ts me, Krindorf! Remember? Yer just as I remember ye, ye ol' grumblin' gnome! I was shorter, if da's possible, and no beard"* The dwarf puts a hand over his beard, and looks intently at the gnome, awaiting a reply.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

After the adventurers come together on the road outside of Oakhurst, their entrance into the town itself is interrupted with a cry of alarm from the guard tower.

Turning around they see two creatures coming out of the undergrowth. They have the appearance of animated human corpses, certainly not pleasant to look upon.  Even from this distance they look half decayed, possibly partially consumed by worms, and wear only tattered remains of dirty clothing.  They shamble in the adventurers direction. 

** Combat Begins **
Round 1: Everyone is aware of the enemy
Initiative Order: 
20 Brunhilde
19 Eivan
10 Krindorf
08 Guard in the watch Tower
03 Gregor

?? Monsters 

[Sblock=Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/Sblock]
_OOC: Everyone please read the first post (particularly Expectations and House Rules) in the OOC thread again to refresh memories.  The guard in the watch tower is off map to West by about 60 feet and is not much of a factor.  He was visibly armed with a crossbow and he may know how to use it as well. North is up on the Tac Grid.
The trees can provide cover (ranged and melee) but only from the center of symbol (brown circle). Movement through the center of the tree or the bushes (no brown circle) costs 1.5 for vertical/horizontal and 2 for diagonal movement.  Bushes provide soft cover for ranged attacks only._


----------



## WarShrike (May 27, 2010)

Gregor casts Divine Favor (+1 to attack and damage rolls, Duration 10 rounds) and boldly strides into F05 (supposing it's available on his initiative turn, otherwise annother nearby square.)

"Phew! What a stench! I should have noticed that earlier, but then there's Krindorf here..." says Gregor with a chuckle, as he gleefully draws his great blade.


----------



## Errandir (May 27, 2010)

"Krindorf!" Eivan says, grinning broadly. "Now, of all the..."

That is as far as he gets. As the cries of alarm begin, Eivan wheels around in time to see the rotting corpses step out towards them. "Ah hells," he says promptly, then hastily drops his pack, all thought of conversation abandoned.

Reaching down, he pulls out the light crossbow strapped on to the pack and gazes down the road, trying to gauge distance. But a thought strikes him, and instead of reaching for a bolt he mutters a few words and holds his position carefully, watching the corpses advance.

[sblock=ooc]*Free Action:*
Drop pack
*Move Action:*
Pick up crossbow
*Standard Action:*
Readies "Ray of Frost" for casting if the corpses come within spell range (25 feet)

By the way, if I ready a spell and end up not using it, do I lose the spell slot? If so, Eivan won't do that.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2010)

Errandir said:


> [sblock=ooc]*Free Action:*
> Drop pack
> *Move Action:*
> Pick up crossbow
> ...



[sblock=OOC] You are fine, essentially delaying your turn until the conditions are met.  The spell isn't cast if your target doesn't come into range.  But if the targets do not come into range before Eivan's turn comes in Round 2, your actions are essentially forfeited (spell not cast).  Of course you can call it a delayed initiative action instead and then act freely as the circumstances dictate.  Eivan's Initiative will be 1 above the monsters from that point on. Readying the spell is more for actions trying to shoot the first person through a door when you interrupt their movement before they reach you. But up to you. You can fix/change it. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

The dwarf was about to give a demolishing pat on the back to his long seen friend, when the ruccus started. Shrugging he takes out his bow, loads an arrow and Dang! the arros sticks on a tree. Another of those smart comments from Gregor made the dwarf miss his mark.
*"Ye piece o' goblin crap! It's the third arrow ye make me miss with da big mouth o' yers!"
* he grumbles.
[sblock=ooc]
*Move Action:*
Take shortbow from the back
*Free Action:*
Load arrow
*Standard Action:*
Shoots monster 1, assuming it has no cover. 11 vs AC (Factoring the range increment of -2) for 2 dmg. [/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (May 27, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC] You are fine, essentially delaying your turn until the conditions are met.  The spell isn't cast if your target doesn't come into range.  But if the targets do not come into range before Eivan's turn comes in Round 2, your actions are essentially forfeited (spell not cast).  Of course you can call it a delayed initiative action instead and then act freely as the circumstances dictate.  Eivan's Initiative will be 1 above the monsters from that point on. Readying the spell is more for actions trying to shoot the first person through a door when you interrupt their movement before they reach you. But up to you. You can fix/change it. [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Oh, that's fine then. My reasoning was that I can't cast any spells this turn (because they're out of range) and I can't fire the crossbow, because it would take another move action to load and then a standard action to shoot. If I ready the spell, at least I have a chance of doing something before next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (May 27, 2010)

Before Brunhilde has even started to run, she spots a figure atop a guard tower frantically waving and pointing. She looks round to see if her companions know what the excitement is, at which point she notices the shambling figures moving through the trees.

As the others scramble to unship weapons and make preparations, the halfling drops her pack, turns and hustles back to where the others are - whatever these things are, they look hostile, and while Gregor is perfectly capable of handling himself, she doesn't know the dwarf's fighting prowess and she is aware the Eivan is neither physically able to defend himself, or possibly even run for it if things take a turn for the worse.

[sblock=Actions!]
Free action (?) - drop pack
Move action - move to D5 to protect Eivan, drawing Greataxe as part of the movement
Standard action - ready action to attack in case the creatures can reach us this turn

OC - if it's a Move action to loose a pack, then just do that then move
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

Krindorf's arrow hits creature #1, but appears to have no effect in wounding it.  The guard in the tower fires his crossbow but the bolt misses by 30 feet.

Before Gregor's actions, the creatures move shambling with hostile intent.  Eivan's spell misses creature #1 when it steps into range.

*** Round 1 -> 2 ***
Initiative Sequence Updated:
20 Brunhilde
10 Krindorf
08 Guard in Watch Tower
06 Eivan
05 Monsters
03 Gregor

<Next Actions Please>
[Sblock=OOC]1. Gregor's actions are not resolved yet so you can  change them if you want, since his 1st action is after the monsters' and  his Round 2 input should wait until after the monsters act again in  Round 2.
2. Krindorf had no range penalty and the monsters started flatfooted (cannot use cover) so he hit AC13. I moved the map scale to left corner so you can see it easier.
3. Eivan's Ray of Frost missed, sorry rolled a 2 for the Ranged Touch Attack.
BTW any posts that only have OOC info and questions, let's move them completely to the OOC thread from now on.  I always check it so it will be okay.[/Sblock] 
[sblock=Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (May 28, 2010)

[SBLOCK=ooc]Ok, then instead of moving into F05, Gregor will use his move action to draw his sword.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

Krindorf blinks.* "Well da didn't do anythin'. Guess they are pretty resistent to pointy things ah?" *The dwarf says, more thinks outloud. He straps his bow again and draws his short sword. He measures the moving capabilities of the creatures and stands by, awating for a good chance to slice a limb.
*
Will roll later*


----------



## grufflehead (May 28, 2010)

Burnhilde's brow furrows. 'Hmmph!' she says, 'I'll sort you out'. Gripping her axe, she puts her head down and runs straight for one of the creatures. Leaping into the air, she shouts 'YAHOOOO!', twirls the double-headed weapon in her hands, before bringing it down in a savage cut at the creatures torso.

[sblock=Actions!]
Full action - charge D5 > G6
Attack - 1d20+6=25
Damage - 1d10+3=7

I'm assuming the charge is OK; otherwise take 2 off the hit roll = 23
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry guys, terrible tactical move! First time playing a barbarian so be as well acting the part - at least until Brunhilde can be shown the error of her ways 
[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (May 28, 2010)

Eivan watches in dismay as his first bolt flies wide.

When Krindorf speaks, though, he nods in agreement, having also noticed the apparent ineffectiveness of the dwarf's arrow. With this in mind, he peers carefully at the nearest corpse, trying to remember anything useful he might have learned about the magic that animates them.

Quickly recovering his composure, Eivan decides against using the crossbow, and instead mutters a few words and points at the nearest corpse. A blue-white ray springs from his finger and unerringly leaps toward the monster's chest, leaving behind sparkling ice crystals where it struck. 
[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:
*Knowledge (arcana) check against corpses: 1d20+7=22
*Standard Action:*
Cast Ray of Frost at monster #2
Attack: 1d20+3=23
Damage: 1d3=2

These are undead, so I'm guessing no critical hit.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2010)

Gregor casts his spell filling himself with Divine Energy to aid him in  the battle.

Brunhilde's charge is effective, slicing deep into the creature's (#1) torso.  The guard in the watch tower misses again with his crossbow.  Eivan's Ray of Frost damages the same creature Brunhilde hit. [Total damage 9] The creature appears to be heavily damaged, but still fighting.

Eivan's knowledge of the arcane doesn't help much against undead, but he does recognize that the creatures are zombies and that they are undead creatures.

The zombies try to slam Brunhilde with their decayed limbs, but are unsuccessful to actually touch the Halfling.

<Next Actions please> 

[sblock=Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (May 28, 2010)

[SBLOCK=ooc]Grethor takes a double move action and advances into I05.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## grufflehead (May 28, 2010)

'Mmm, tough guy, eh?' says Brunhilde. 'Try this for size!'. The halfling spins the huge axe surprisingly easily around her head, while at the same time pirouetting neatly. She comes in low this time, swinging her axe upwards...

[sblock=Actions!]
Free action - Whirling Frenzy!!!!! +4 to STR, +2 to AC

Attack (no 1 again) 1d20+6=21

Damage 1d10+6=7
[/sblock]

...burying the blade into...well...ah, zombies don't need that bit anyway <cue collective wince from all the male characters>


----------



## Errandir (May 28, 2010)

Eivan frowns slightly, running through options in his mind. If the monster is undead, his daze spell is probably useless. 

Instead, he takes a step forward, yells to Brunhilde "stand back!" and makes a complicated gesture with his right hand. Immediately, the ground underneath the remaining corpse takes on a slick, yellowish hue.

That done, he quickly bends and retrieves his quarterstaff.
[sblock=Actions]*Standard action:
*Cast grease on H6
*Move action:*
Pick up quarterstaff[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2010)

*"Where ye learned al' dose nifty tricks mate?"* ask Krindorf casually as he darts forward and tryies to palce his sword in the corpse's guts. Surely the zombi wouldn't mind seeing his own guts spilt, but spilling guts was always a good thing to do, or so thought the dwarf. But the blade has other plans as it goes wide, almost gutting the hafling instead.

*A 1*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2010)

Gregor successfully closes in for melee combat.  Brunhilde's swing fells Zombie#1.  Krindorf closes in [to G05] and misses.  

The thwack of the guard's crossbow is heard again and the bolt sticks into the ground nearby.  Eivan's grease spell causes the remaining Zombie to slip and fall prone.  It tries to get up, provoking Attacks of Opportunity from all three characters nearby.  All three hit, hacking it to pieces.

** Combat Ends **
Krindorf's arrow that hit the Zombie is broken.
Everyone receives 75XP (total at 175).
[sblock=Last Updated Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
The guard calls down from his tower, "Thank you travelers, we appreciate your bravery in keeping those creatures from harming anyone.  I am afraid I wasn't too helpful, it's a good thing you were there to stop  them."

Answering the cry of alarm, a few armed townspeople are heading out from Oakhurst towards you.


----------



## WarShrike (May 29, 2010)

"By the grace and strength of Kord, the undead invasion of Oakhurst has been foiled." Says Gregor. "Now my friends," he continues, addressing the approaching townsfolk, "What ails the good people of Oakhurst that such creatures would brazenly attack their walls in broad daylight?"


----------



## Errandir (May 30, 2010)

As the second zombie falls, Eivan breathes a sigh of relief and bends to retrieve his pack and equipment. "You seem pretty handy with that sword yourself," he remarks to Krindorf, still grinning in surprise at the unlikely reunion.

Soon after, he straightens up as the townspeople begin to approach the party, but cannot help snorting at Gregor's pompous address. "Oh, aye," he says, rolling his eyes, "Kord had _everything_ to do with it." But the words, muttered under his breath, are only loud enough for those right next to him to hear.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2010)

The dwarf cleans his sword before returning it to it's place. He pats the gnome's back *"So, magician ye are ha? I saw it comin' I tell ye, never di strongest, never di sturdiest, never di nimblest, just di brains."* Krindorf chuckles *"So, it seems ye made yerself a nice bodyguard hm?"* he says looking appreciatively to Brunhilde.


----------



## grufflehead (May 30, 2010)

The mini-whirlwind of motion that was Brunhilde comes to a stop as the last zombie is despatched. A rosy tinge colours the halfling's cheeks as she lets out a long breath, and says 'well, that wasn't quite the welcome I was hoping for!' 

She prods both corpses with her toe just to make sure they aren't about to jump up and start clawing at her again. Satisfied, she looks around at the others and asks 'is everyone all right?' When they nod their assent, she looks at the approaching crowd of villagers and is about to say something when Gregor launches into his heroic speech. She spots Eivan rolling his eyes and has to cover her mouth with her hand to suppress a snicker. She goes to retrieve her pack and shield, content to let the conquering hero do the talking. 

'Come on' she says, linking one arm with Krindorf, and the other with Eivan. 'Have you decided which of you is buying my first drink'.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2010)

As the adventurers approach the townsfolk, their attention is drawn to the female Half-elf leading 3 other armed men.  She is striding with an air of authority and offers a greeting, "Thank you traveler's, your defense of our town is much appreciated.  We don't get attacked often by monsters, but we  keep guards on watch regardless. I am Constable Felosial.  No one's injured I see. Well, welcome to our town.  I hope you don't hold our unwanted guests against us or our hospitality." She motions two of her men to go burn the dismembered corpses and retrieve the crossbow bolts fired from the guard in the tower. She steps aside to let group continue onwards into Oakhurst.


----------



## WarShrike (May 30, 2010)

"it's no trouble at all" says Gregor approaching the woman. "We needed the exercise. One would think one would get attacked out in the wilds more often, but no such luck. Odd that it had to happen here, right at your gates."

He offers his hand to her. "My name is Gregor, battle-priest of Kord, and those three are Krindorf the dwarf, Eivan the Gnome, and the halfling dust devil is Brunhilde, if im not mistaken."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2010)

*"Nothin' I'll like di most fine lady, but I'm outa coppers."* Krindorf grins.* "But di gnome right there looks like he got some expensive valuables all over himself, he."*

As the villigers approach and the introductions are made, Krindorf nods to the woman. *"Krindorf di dwarf, as if it was not self evident."* he says in a low voice.


----------



## Errandir (May 30, 2010)

Eivan cocks an eyebrow in amusement at Krindorf's jibe. "Aye, I could show you a handful of platinum if I wished," he says, laughing, "but like as not it would disappear the next moment if I didn't keep the spell up."

To the constable, he nods amiably as he is introduced and says, "Thank you for the welcome, constable. We'll try not to take up any more of your time..." Glancing sideways at his companions, he adds, "we were on our way to the tavern, no? We'd best be moving on to see what we can learn there."


----------



## grufflehead (May 30, 2010)

Brunhilde marches up to the Constable, plants her fists on her hips, and says 'not very safe for travellers around here, is it? Lucky we were able to look after ourselves, but what if that had been a merchant or a family? Some shooting practice for your guards wouldn't go amiss!'. She wags her finger disapprovingly.

Lecture over, she gives the guard from the tower a hard stare, then pushes past the 'welcoming committee' and heads towards the town gate, muttering something under her breath as she goes. She gets about 30' further before turning on her heel and marching back again. 'And another thing: I'm looking for my sister and last thing I heard was she heading here. Was there a halfling like me here about a month ago? Well looked like me, but dressed like him' (she points at Eivan). 'Well?'. She fold her arms and looks impatiently from the half-elven woman to the guards and back again.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2010)

WarShrike said:


> He offers his hand to her. "My name is Gregor, battle-priest of Kord, and those three are Krindorf the dwarf, Eivan the Gnome, and the halfling dust devil is Brunhilde, if im not mistaken."



Felosial accepts the hand from the and replies, "Greetings priest, our town healer worships Pelor, but we do have some followers of Kord here as well."


grufflehead said:


> Brunhilde marches up to the Constable, plants her fists on her hips, and says 'not very safe for travelers around here, is it? Lucky we were able to look after ourselves, but what if that had been a merchant or a family? Some shooting practice for your guards wouldn't go amiss!'. She wags her finger disapprovingly.



The Constable's expression goes from friendly to cold and she stares down at the Halfing Barbarian, deciding to hold her tongue.


grufflehead said:


> She gets about 30' further before turning on her heel and marching back again. 'And another thing: I'm looking for my sister and last thing I heard was she heading here. Was there a halfling like me here about a month ago? Well looked like me, but dressed like him' (she points at Eivan). 'Well?'. She fold her arms and looks impatiently from the half-elven woman to the guards and back again.



Felosial regards the imperious request from the short woman a moment or two then turns to Gregor, "If your companion's sister has a similar tongue I would remember her alright. She must have kept herself out of trouble if she passed this way, since I don't think I have met her.  Move along now, and you all had best keep your manners while in my town." She turns away with her remaining guard and supervises her men._OOC: Being an authority figure, Felosial dropped from Friendly to Indifferent from the insults and attitude from Brunhilde.  __I would recommend more caution when  handling NPCs who are higher level than you, a __town Constable could  be a level 4-6 fighter for all you know.  __BTW, although the guard's shooting was not great (rolled a 1 on his 1st shot), he was shooting with some penalties from range and cover/concealment initially__ (-6)__.  Then further penalties from the melee combat (-4), so no one in the party would have done much better. _​


----------



## WarShrike (May 31, 2010)

Gregor marches after the woman, his smile gone. As he passes next to the halfling, he says under his breath: "Thank you Brunhilde, that was most helpful." Adressing the half-elf, he says: "I appologize for my little companion, i dont think she's used to polite company. Fact is, i myself have come to answer a call to arms from Oakhurst. Perhaps we can help each other?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2010)

Felosial doesn't appear to be too interested in talking further but acknowledges the apology with a nod of her head.  She replies, "The call to arms, as you say, was not from myself but rather from the Hucrele family.  As for helping with the town defense, you all don't strike me as the type to join the town militia nor help in repairing the walls.  You can head into town and talk to the townsfolk, but don't cause any trouble or we'll have further issue." This is clearly a dismissal as the Constable returns to her tasks at hand. 

The information about the Hucrele family was mentioned in the call to arms and is familiar to the party members.


----------



## WarShrike (May 31, 2010)

Gregor retreats from the vexed constable and heads towards town. He looks for a fruit vendor's stall or something simillar before finding the tavern.

[SBLOCK=ooc]He will ask the merchant for directions to the Hucrele estate, compound, mansion, or whatever, after buying a few fruits, and will tip 1sp for the info.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2010)

Krindorf raises an eyebrow at the exchange and then spits to the ground. *"Elves. Ye save dem from death but ye speak funny so dey turn deir backs instead of offerin' a reward." *he mutters under his breath. *"Lets go to di tavern, make some coin, drink some beer, and den head to dose Hucrele guys or whatever. What's di rush anyways ah?"* He suggests.


----------



## grufflehead (May 31, 2010)

Brunhilde stands dumbfounded as the Constable stares frostily at her. Her mouth opens and closes a couple of times, but other than going even redder in the face than she was before, not a sound comes from the halfling. As the Constable stalks off with her men, Brunhilde's nose twitches in annoyance, and she appears to be intent on remonstrating further when she sees the thunderous expression on Gregor's face. 

'What?' she says innocently, looking to Krindorf and Eivan for support. 'It's *not* safe for travellers if the living dead are roaming around the place chewing on people's brains! And that fellow' she lowers her voice and looks at the retreating guard 'couldn't hit a cow in the hindquarters with a paddle. A big one. Grrrr, stupid woman, stupid town, stupid....' she continues to mutter under her breath as she gathers up her pack.

'Well don't just stand there' she says to Gregor, 'I'd better not go asking for a room at the inn or we'll all be out on our ear'. She gives the now distant figure of the Constable another glare, then follows the others into town.


----------



## Errandir (May 31, 2010)

Eivan sighs, following Krindorf off to the tavern. At first he seems annoyed, but as Brunhilde continues her indignant speech, his mouth twitches into an involuntary smile.

"Well," he says reasonably, "it's a small town, not a fortified city. You can't expect them to be constantly prepared to fight off the undead. It's not exactly a common occurrence, is it?" 

Continuing in a more serious vein, he adds, "But it's probably not a good sign that the constable hasn't seen your sister. Although I've heard better descriptions." His amusement surfaces again briefly. "Looks like you and dresses like me, huh? ...anyway, let's get to the tavern and I'll stand you a round - and you too, Krindorf, we have some catching up to do."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2010)

*"Aye, di axe chick 's right, dats elf is plainly stupid."* nods Krindorf to whom elves were worst than goblins. 

*"Sure thin' mate, lotsa thin's to speak 'f, like what have you bein' up to all these years!" *comments the dwarf and delivers a strong pat on the gnome's shoulders, that make the hat falls over his face. *"Sorry there."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

The group of adventurers enters into the town proper, passing by the small Temple of Pelor, the Blacksmith and General Store before reaching the Ol' Boar Inn with its tavern in its common room.

Gregor can purchase a piece of fruit from a vendor's stall and get directions to the Hucrele's manor house.  It's farther down the main street of the town, just past the town square, next to the Mayor's house.

The inside of the common room is as expected of a typical inn in these parts.  This time of day (mid-afternoon) there are a few commoners or travelers inside, but not many.  Off to the side is a short hallway and what appears to be a registration desk for the inn itself.
_
{OOC: I assumed Gregor entered into the Tavern's Common room with the others, but if he did not let me know.}_


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 1, 2010)

Assuming the others are in a hurry to get drunk, Gregor heads straight down the hallway towards the desk, taking a huge bite out of one of his newly aquired juicy red apples.

"Inkeep! Four rooms please, soft beds if available, long road behind us and our muscles could use luxurious feather beds. Hot baths, and some dinner would be pleasant as well." 

After paying, he goes and sits with the others.

[SBLOCK=ooc]2 silver removed for the fruits and the tip, not sure how much fruit he can get for 1sp, but it wont go to waste, Gregor likes his fruits.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

The young woman at the registration desk replies, "Certainly sir.  That will be 1gp per day per person.  This will include 2 meals in the common room, breakfast and supper."  

[sblock=After receiving the money]After receiving the 4gp, she will provide the keys for the rooms, "Very well sir.  We have a room for hot baths with 2 tubs, I will see to it that the water be heated.  It should be ready in about a half an hour.  We are between meals right now, but supper will be served by the time you and your companions are finished with your bathing."[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 1, 2010)

[SBLOCK=ooc]4gp removed[/SBLOCK]

Once Gregor reaches the others, he informs them of the arrangements. "I'm so happy to be off the dirt road, first night is my treat. Do let's try not to get too drunk _before_ taking a bath, we wouldnt want anyone drowning in the tub, would we?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2010)

Krindorf enters the tavern like he owns the places, and sits loudly on a chair.
As Gregor approaches, he can't suppress a snicker. 
*"Nay, and me need to catch some pigeon, if ye cath me meanin'"* States the dwarf, as he eyes the patrons, looking for an easy target for some stealthy steal.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 1, 2010)

'Oooh' coos Brunhilde 'hot water. Luxury!' She rubs her hands together eagerly - for a moment the spiky, spunky halfling woman seems to melt a little at the prospect of a hot bath. 'You know' she says to Gregor, 'for a stuffed shirt you're all right sometimes'. She gives him a friendly wink.

'So, er, ladies first?' she says innocently.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2010)

The few patrons in the common room are simple townsfolk, likely easy targets for pick-pocketing, but not much money.  The bartender may have a sharp eye for looking out for such things, but it's hard to tell while he's working.  There isn't a bouncer but there is one patron who is armed and could be a member of the town's militia or constabulary.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 2, 2010)

Not understanding Krindorf's cryptic statement, Eivan simply shrugs and heads over to the barkeep in the common room. He orders an ale, then sits back and watches the rest of the room, waiting for a chance to join in the conversation.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 2, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> 'So, er, ladies first?' she says innocently.




"Sure, why not?" says Gregor. Shifting his gaze to Krindorf, he says: "if you get caught, _i don't know you_."

[SBLOCK=ooc]Gregor takes his bath in the 2nd group, so he doesn't have to wait on anyone for supper. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

The afternoon passes on.  Those that took baths are now finished, those that did not are still dirty and dusty, and possibly a little inebriated. In the tavern, mugs of ale will cost 4cp each or 2sp for a gallon (8 drinks).  

Then supper is served, typical common fare for a tavern inn.  Afterward, the tavern starts to pick in business, a local bard appears for some entertainment, more local townsfolk come in and a few other travelers.  The tavern is filling up with all of the tables now occupied.  Our adventurers are seated around their table observing these events. 

_<< OOC: Deduct any expenses from your sheets if you purchased ale during the afternoon hours.  Since you have rooms at the inn you will not be required to purchase more drinks to keep your table, but you will be politely encouraged to leave if you are not since the tavern is getting busy.>>_


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gregor retires early after supper.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 3, 2010)

Eivan looks around the now crowded room carefully. He has been here for a while, ordering as necessary to keep his table and seem friendly, but has not actually drunk much alcohol.

Deciding that now is the time to start asking questions, Eivan turns to one of the men sitting nearby as the man finishes his drink. "Hello there!" Eivan says cheerfully. "I'm new in town, have a few questions. If you don't mind listening to me chatter for a minute, maybe I can buy you another drink?"
[sblock=ooc]Eivan will try to approach someone who is not obviously busy, and another gnome if possible. Tell me if I need to roll anything.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

_OOC: Since I don't have any named NPCs in the tavern you can roll a Gather Information Check for the afternoon and again for the evening and I will tell you the results.__ Just keep track of how much ale you buy.  Each check will cost you 1d4+1 drinks, roll that too._

The commoners and townsfolk are amenable to free drinks and will converse with anyone who is friendly and polite.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2010)

The dwarf excuses and walks, pretending to be rather drunk. He walks casually around the tavern, trying to avoid being spotted or heard, as he spots an appropriate target. He gets close and tries to take some golds out of the man's pockets. *

Rolls: 
Spot= (20) move silently= (11) hide= (16) sleigh of hand= (23) *


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 3, 2010)

After her bath, Brunhilde heads down to the common room for dinner. She eats a hearty meal, but turns down the offer of alcohol in favour of a mug of apple juice. She proceeds to down several more over the course of evening, but is content to sit and listen to the chatter rather than risk alienating any more of the villagers by saying the wrong thing.

[sblock=OOC]Brunhilde isn't talking, or much good at Gathering Info anyway, but she is quite keen-eared if there is any loose talk which may be of interest?

Listen check 1d20+7=9

Or not...[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (Jun 3, 2010)

[sblock=Gather Information]Afternoon: 1d20+1=14
Evening: 1d20+1=3
Drinks: 2d5+2d5=11

Eivan's questions were about any recent local news, and more specifically about Beatrix and the merchants she was escorting.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Krindorf is able to get 5sp for his efforts and remain undetected by the victim and his friends.

Eivan learns the following possible useful tidbit from his afternoon socializing:
_
The Old Road ran right past the nearby ruins known as the Sunless Citadel, but fell into disuse because of goblin banditry. No one knows for sure what the Sunless Citadel once was, but old legends hint that it served as the retreat of an ancient dragon cult._

Brunhilde doesn't hear anything useful, mainly mundane things regarding commoners and their personal problems and issues.
_
OOC: Once everyone finishes their evening activities and retires to their rooms I will advance the clock._


----------



## Errandir (Jun 4, 2010)

After a long evening of talk and questioning, Eivan walks back over to their table, shaking his head. "No luck," he says regretfully to Brunhilde. "No news of your sister, or even of the merchants she was with." His brows knit together as he considers. "We could be in the wrong place. Maybe something happened on the road and they never arrived here..."

Eivan shakes his head again at that thought, and moves his left hand in a quick curious gesture to avert the bad luck. "In any case, we should retire soon, and think on this in the morning."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2010)

*"Yep, me think so as well"* says the dwarf, spining his newly earned silvers in his hands.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2010)

Everyone turns in for the night and wakes up again in the morning without incident.  Dawn breaks on Waterday (Wednesday), the 3rd day in the month of Planting (April).  The weather is colder than normal for this time of year, a little chilly as they can see their breath when they walk outside to use the privy. 

The adventurers meet up again for breakfast, average meal, in the common room.  The other patrons are all people who spent the night at the inn.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 5, 2010)

Gregor eats his breakfast in silence. Upon completion of his meal, he says: "I'm heading over to the Hucrele residence to see what that's all about." He then goes without waiting for a reply.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 5, 2010)

Eivan watches Gregor wander off and shrugs unconcernedly. Turning to Brunhilde, he says, "So, did you learn anything last night? I didn't, not really..." He shakes his head. "I'm not sure where to go from here."


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 5, 2010)

'I didn't really learn anything either' said Brunhilde ruefully. 'So much for keeping a low profile; time to try the direct approach!'.

She gets up and wanders over to a group sitting at one of the other tables. 'Hello' she says, 'do you live here? Have you seen my sister? She was here a month or two ago? No?'. She starts making her way round the room asking the same questions of everybody present, including the staff.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2010)

_OOC: I will assume that Krindorf is not accompanying Gregor._

Gregor heads down the street and finds the Hurcele house without a problem.  The house is indicative of the family's success as a merchant and it would appear that the Hucrele's business is fairly good.  There is no gate leading to the front door and there is no one visible from the street.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

*"I learned that peasants are easy to rob."* the dwarf says with a smile. 
Krindorf awaits his other two short companions. Somehow he felt more comfortable than with the towering human.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

Brunhilde learns that there have been few Halfling travelers passing through Oakhurst.  There was a small caravan of Halfling gypsy merchants that were heading to the town of Blasingdell several days journey Southwest, but they cannot be sure if her sister was among them or not.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 8, 2010)

After another fruitless round of searching, Eivan simply shrugs. "Ah well, at this point I don't think I really expected anything." He pauses. "Actually, I suppose she could be in the caravan, but it doesn't really sound like it."

He glances around carelessly, then adds, "Let's go find Gregor at this Hucrele's house. If he's sticking with us for a while, we need to decide what to do next. Besides, the man's a merchant, he may even know something."


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 8, 2010)

Gregor walks up to the door and knocks. To whom ever answers, he explains his reason for comming and asks to be brought before the person responsible for the request for aid.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2010)

A footman answers the door and asks Gregor to wait a moment.  The delay is long enough that the other three can catch up if they wish.

After a short wait, he comes back to escort Gregor, and any others who are also waiting, into the merchant's office with two individuals inside.  Seated behind a polished wooden desk with some decent woodwork there is a middle-aged woman with the stern look of authority.  Standing at her shoulder is a man with the look of a clerk or some sort of bookkeeper.

The woman speaks up, "I am Kerowyn Hucrele, you requested to speak with me?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 9, 2010)

Gregor nods to the woman. "I am Gregor, battle-priest of Kord. I've come to Oakhurst in response to a call to arms that you sent out. I would like the specifics, if you please, before i go forth and gather a worthy group to carry out your will."


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 9, 2010)

At Eivan's suggestion, Brunhilde quickly grabs a cloak, slips a small axe into her belt, and sets off after Gregor - he certainly seemed in a determined mood after breakfast. Unfortunately, the big man has the edge on them in terms of speed, so the others have barely reached the end of the path leading to the house when they see Gregor disappearing inside.

'Bah!' says Brunhilde. She thinks for a moment, then says 'I've an idea; come on'. With that she moves up to the house, but rather than knocking on the door or ringing the bell, she skirts round the side. Stopping below a window, she says to Krindorf 'give me a hand up' and motions for him to make a handhold for her so she can peer through the window and see what is inside.

OOC - and if there's nothing exciting in there, try another one!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2010)

Madam Hucrele considers the lone adventurer a moment before offering him a seat, "Very well, would you like some refreshment?"  She signals the footman outside the door to take care of it.

While waiting she begins to answer his inquiry, "About a month past, two of the younger members of my family decided to delve into the Sunless Citadel.  They were part of another band of adventurers.  As it happens they haven't been seen since."

She pauses while the footman sets down a tray with a drink of fruit juice and muffin for Gregor to eat if he chooses. "My two relatives in that ill-fated group were a brother and sister, Talgen and Sharwyn Hucrele. He, a warrior and she, a user of arcane magics." 
She stops abruptly and turns to look at the window exclaiming, "By the gods, what is going on out there?"  Gregor turns to see Brunhilde's head bobbing up and down, just coming into view over the bottom of the window sill trying to get a peek into the Matriarch's office.  Kerowyn sends her footman outside to investigate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2010)

*"Aye, but hurry" *answers Krindorf as he makes the handhold for Brunhilde. *"Au.... Au... Hey!... Au"* grumbles the dwarf as the halfling moves and contorts on his hands. *"Hey hurry there's someone coming!"*


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 10, 2010)

Gregor clasps his hand over his face in a gesture of hopeless embarassment. "Kord, give me the strength to _*not*_ strangle her." he begins. "My apologies, my lady, for the general lack of respect and common courtesy that a certain halfling lass, whom you will become aquainted with momentarily, has shown you this day." 

He rises and attempts to compose himself into a business-like demeanor. "More likely than not, your man-servant will find her in the company of a dwarf and a gnome, all of whom i have been traveling with on my way to Oakhurst. I had been considering them as possible companions for your mission, but i needed to know what it was first to be certain they were up to the task. They seem to possess some skills intended for rough environments, but are obviously lacking any manners whatsoever." He waits for the servant to return with the culprits, and after glaring at Brunhilde for a moment, turns back to the matron. "Please continue," he says, glaring at Brunhilde some more, "i'm sure our little spies here have heard all you have previously said, so no need to repeat yourself. You spoke of your siblings. I would know what this sunless citadel is, and why they went there among other things. As well as the composition of the remainder of their party."

After turning to Brunhilde again, in order to glare at her a few more times, he turns back to the matriarch and asks, as if with an after-thought: "did they have a halfling with them, female, mage-like? Perhaps resembling this one, however not quite as butch?"


----------



## Errandir (Jun 11, 2010)

Eivan follows Brunhilde and Krindorf in behind the Hucrele footman. In the hallway, he pauses briefly to mutter a few words and gesture with his left hand, but then moves on. As they enter the room, he looks around brightly.

"Gregor," he says loudly as the large man finishes speaking, "do you always try to insult potential companions, or is that only when they're smaller than you?" Turning to the woman, he nods politely and adds, "I'm sorry for the interruption, Lady Hucrele; as you can see, we were simply looking for our unfortunate companion here. Please continue."

With that he smiles and stands back attentively.

[sblock=Actions]Eivan casts prestidigitation on himself.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2010)

The Matriarch merely considers the situation with a look of consternation on her face, looking down from her seat at the smallish company that entered her office.  During their exchanges she mutters under her breath and rolls her eyes, "Adventurers."

She turns back to Gregor and with an amused smile and says, "Well they're your problem.  Anyway, thank you for the complement, but Talgen and Sharwyn were children of my late brother.  They were in the company of a Paladin of Pelor, Sir Bradford, and a Ranger named Karakas.  No mention of any little folk being apart of their group.  Sharwyn was a mage herself. Why they went to the Sunless Citadel, they did not share with me, but you adventurers tend to be a crazy lot, and they were no different."

"The Old Road from town runs right past the these sunken ruins, but the road has fallen into disuse because of incidents of goblin banditry.  No one knows for sure what the Sunless Citadel once was, but old legends hint that it served as the retreat of an ancient dragon cult."

"Despite my misgivings, I would like to contract you to find and return my lost two family members or at least the signet rings that each wore.  I will pay you each 125 gold for each ring.  If you can find and bring back my niece and nephew in good shape, mind and body, then I will double the reward."

She awaits for agreement of the terms.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 11, 2010)

Gregor nods in approval. "I can only speak for myself at this time, but i accept your offer." That said, he glances at the others with curiosity.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 11, 2010)

When the servant had appeared beside them, it was all Brunhilde could do not to tumble over in a heap on top of Krindorf. She fully expected the man to drag her inside by the ear (as her father used to do whenever she had been up to no good) but he merely asked the threesome to follow him inside.

While Eivan spoke to the woman, and Gregor glared at her (repeatedly), Brunhilde was momentarily fascinated by the finery of the merchant's house. She caught sight of herself in a large polished urn, and spent a while moving back and forward, watching her reflection grow and distort as she did so. At the sounds of Gregor's harrumphing, she turned and looked at the noblewoman. 'I would have thought my sister would have gone with them if it was an adventure' she said proudly. 'She was a powerful wizard, and they do that kind of thing'. She nodded her head as if to reinforce the point.

'But if you're sure she wasn't in their party, then we'll have to look somewhere else. Once we find her, I'm sure she'd be happy to come with us to look for your brother's children - after all I can't trust Gregor not to get into trouble on his own' she said, sticking her tongue out at the Kordite when she thought no-one else was looking, then smiling sweetly at him when he glared at her again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2010)

*"Yep, probably none o' dem had any trainin' in, ye know, 'useful' skills, like meself, and surely sprung a deadly trap. It will be as easy as to rob a blind man."* Says the dwarf, cleaning the back of his nails with a tiny knife.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 14, 2010)

Eivan nods. "Aye, sounds like a fair enough job. I'm in."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2010)

The Matriarch nods to Gregor, "Well the contract is payable on delivery, and not exclusive.  It stands for any group that decides to take it on.  My footman will show you out and you can discuss your issues in a place other than my office.  Good luck to you."

As the footman closes the door the adventurers can here a few more muttered words while she is talking to her assistant, "... crazy... adventurers."

The footman politely ushers them back out to the street for them to resume their conversation.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 14, 2010)

Once outside, Gregor smiles again. "Goblin bandits, eh?" he says as he turns to look at Eivan. "More smallfolk to mess with! I'm giddy already!" He starts walking briskly towards the town gate, but turns back after a dozen steps. "Where _*is*_ this citadel anyway? I guess i'll ask around."

[SBLOCK=ooc]Grethor will find the constable's office and ask her, offering to help with the goblin problem while he's at it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2010)

*"Cuttin' goblins' ears is always good sport"* comments the dwarf placing his small knife back on his backpack, and stomping after the human.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2010)

The Constable's office and Jail are farther down the street, just past the Mayor's Manor, about 2-3 minutes walk.  From the look of the building, there might be living quarters on the second floor and a barracks attached to the side.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 15, 2010)

Seeing where Gregor is headed, Brunhilde stops and says 'I'll leave you to it, big man. I'm not in the mood to play nice with that...woman. She's likely to have me shot on sight. Which on reflection' she mused 'is probably not so bad if they are all as hopeless as the gate guard. Cow...butt...paddle?' she says to Krindorf with a wink, before announcing she plans on asking around other parts of town.

[sblock=OOC]We've tried in town, what about on the outskirts - farms, that sort of thing?[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 16, 2010)

Gregor nods at the halfling's statement and makes his way to the costable's office. After a brief knock, he enters.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 16, 2010)

Having no specific plans of his own, Eivan shrugs and follows Krindorf and Gregor off to talk to the constable.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

Krindorf shows a complice grin to the halfling and follows her to ask around.* "Ah better be guardin' yer back; never know when another zombie could just raise out 'f nowhere."* he comments


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

The inside of the Constable's office is occupied by a man, probably one of the militia.  The room is an entryway room, with 2 regular wooden doors.  A third door is bound with iron straps and has a barred window slit at eye level for an average human. Likely it leads to the jail cells. Upon seeing the two adventurers come in he inquires, "Yes? What do you need?"

Edit: I will update for Brunhilde and Krindorf once I know where they are going to go.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 17, 2010)

"Information, sir." replies Gregor with a friendly smile. "We have been hired to find, and if neccessary, to rescue some young scions of the Hucrele family that went missing, presumably in an area known locally as the Sunless Citadel. We were hoping there would be someone here who could point us in the right direction, as well as give us some additionnal information about this region. We're told it's rife with goblins."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

The militia man, a little grizzled from his many years, thinks for a moment scratching his stubbled chin.  For a militia man he looks to be a little older and no longer in the best of shape, getting a pot belly going.  He swaggers a little with a large ring of iron keys jangling dully from his belt.  He replies, "Well, all I know about the Sunless Citadel is that it is supposed to be down the Old Road.  I think you need to continue past where the road skirts the desolation of the Ashen Plain, maybe half a day's walk for your short friend there. No offense, but you do have short legs." This last comment is directed at the gnome.

He turns back to continue talking to Gregor, "I do think some adventurer's went to investigate it some weeks ago.  Could be the Hucrele kids went with that group, dunno for sure.  Never had much to do with them, but you might ask over at the General Store.  They probably were in there getting gear before leaving."

"Locally cattle herders don't graze their stock too far afield these days.  They're frightened by stories of new monsters that maraud by night.  No one has actually seen these creatures, nor have we found any discernible trails.  However we have found cattle and people who have been caught out alone at night, lying dead in the morning, their bodies pierced by dozens of needle-like claws.  But that don't sound like goblins."

"As for goblins... Well, they probably have a lair or two around here.  Every once in a season we catch a small raiding party and have a skirmish.  It would likely be the tribe that ranges the Old Road, could have set themselves up in the Sunless Citadel.  But we in the militia don't head that far.  We stay here protecting the town and the nearby farmsteads."

During the conversation, footsteps can be heard of someone coming down some stairs from the floor above.  And as the older man is finished talking, Constable Felosial opens one of the regular doors and enters the room, "Good morn, you guys have a problem today?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 17, 2010)

Gregor gives the constable Felosial a slight bow, acknowledging a person of her rank in the community. "Eivan and i are just seeking information, and your man here has been most helpful." he says with a smile and a nod at the aging militia man. "I was hoping we'd find you here though. Perhaps we can help each other? We four, us..." he gestures at Eivan "and the other 2 that you met travelling with us yesterday, have taken up the task of rescueing the missing Hucrele scions. Lady Kerowyn Hucrele believes they went into the Sunless Citadel. As i said, your man has been most helpful..." again he smiles and nods at the aging guard, "however, certain details still remain unclear. Your man has also indicated that there are rumors of night terrors of some sort afflicting your people, cattle and herdsmen caught after dusk and killed. And there, i was thinking, is where we might help each other. If we could have a map with the locations of the citadel marked, as well as, to the best of your knowledge, the goblins' camp(s), and other hazards, we could investigate this unknown threat for you. That way you needn't put you own people at risk, and this mystery cannot remain so. If it threatens the people, you have to know what it is." 


Gregor finnishes the last sentence with an air of determination. He then glances at Eivan, looking to see if he agrees, and turns back to the constable, waiting for her response.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 17, 2010)

Brunhilde looks at Krindorf and says 'well, if Gregor is going to try and charm the Constable (she shudders as she says it) then how about you and I go and see what else is in town? There's a store - Beatrix might have gone there to buy supplies if she was in town. I suppose we could try that temple as well, but frankly I can't see what she would have done there, and having one god-botherer nagging me is quite enough, thanks all the same!' she adds with glower in the direction of the Constable's office.

She starts to walk in the direction of the shop, before stopping and saying sternly to Krindorf 'and do try not to let anything fall into your pockets while we are in there...'


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2010)

Constable Felosial, not completely privy to what has been said earlier replies, "I see. Well, let me confer with Yardley, here to determine what he has already told you.  Then I will set him to drawing a map, just give me a moment or two." Gregor and Eivan can hear Yardley repeating what he has already said and then he begins to draw a map.

<<OOC: This is my way of giving Eivan a chance to speak before really answering Gregor.>>


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2010)

*"The shop is a good idea, ye don't know how has it been to rtavel with mister I-do-good-all-around-me-and-ye-are-mot-on-my-records for miles.

What? When have ye see me stealin'? Ah mean besides last night." *the dwarf chuckles at himself and moves on following the halfling.


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]VV, can you handle the investigation for the next little while?[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (Jun 19, 2010)

"Aye," Eivan says, before amending Gregor's statement. "Well, actually, Gregor here is the one invested in the Hucrele job. Brunhilde - that is, the halfling lass who was here earlier - is looking for her sister, who disappeared around this area, but all of our paths seem to coincide for the moment."

"Besides," he adds, "if we can help Kerowyn Hucrele in the course of our quest, it would seem a worthy thing do do. Any advice you could give us about the area would, of course, be appreciated." Eivan also accords the constable a respectful bow as he finishes speaking.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2010)

Felosial replies, "Oh yes, the sister question.  I do remember a halfling caravan of merchants or gypsies.  They did some business with the local market, but stayed out of town for the most part.  That was awhile ago and it is quite possible she was among them.  I think they headed down the Old Road.  I think the caravan was heading to Blasingdell in the long run which is about a week or two to the Southwest.  If the feisty halfing's sister is an adventurous type, she may have joined the Hucrele party to help investigate while out that way."

"As for the other issues, Yardley pretty much already told you everything I know as well.  We haven't located any goblin camps. If we had, we would have rounded up the militia and volunteers to go take care of them.  But it is entirely possible that the goblins are holed up in that citadel.  The other problem is minor to the town, since people can avoid it by not getting caught out at night.  But those wounds are a little mystery, if you learn more I would be grateful for the knowledge."

[sblock=Map to the Sunless Citadel]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 19, 2010)

"Thank you for your time, constable." says Gregor before exiting the building. "We should rejoin the others." he says distractedly, once outside. As he walks he holds up the map in front of him. "It figures the _*Sunless*_ Citadel would be at the bottom of a fissure. D'you have rope? Might need some. I guess i should buy some before heading out, just in case."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2010)

The dwarf and the halfling walks to the store, and Krindorf walks in casually.* "Hey ye partner, whats di word 'round? Been looking fer a fine looking lass, her sister ye see. She went missin' 'nd we nice folk be searchin' fer her."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2010)

The gentleman inside the General Store looks up at the entrance of the Dwarf and Halfling.  He smiles a greeting, "Welcome and welcome.  Perhaps I can sell you some gear, eh?  You have the look about you that just says you are folk of adventurer and wandering.  My shop carries fine quality items, yessir and ma'am.  Perhaps you need some gear to help you while you search for your lost one."


----------



## Errandir (Jun 22, 2010)

Eivan shakes his head. "No, I have no rope. I didn't exactly pack with this expedition in mind." He walks on for a minute, then adds, "You could ask Krindorf, though. I'm not sure I want to know exactly what he does for a living, but he seems like the type who might have rope handy. Or we can just head to the store if you'd like."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 22, 2010)

*"What kind 'f gear, and what kind o' prices? Yer speakin' to a dwarf ye know. Me kin has a keen eye for quality, mind ye."* Krindorf says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2010)

The proprietor replies, "Oh, we have all kinds of goods and gear.  I get specialty items from all over.  My prices are competitive."
[sblock=OOC]For now and in the future, the General Store has any item listed in the Player's handbook and Dungeon Master's Guide that costs 1000gp or less.  Anything from other sources I will need to look up and approve. When you ask please provide the source information.[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the interruption. I've got today and early tomorrow GMT to post then will be out again over the weekend[/sblock]
'Actually', says Brunhilde 'I'm not really looking to buy anything, it's information I'm after. About that halfling my friend mentioned. I don't suppose you saw one like me a few weeks back did you?'. 

As she speaks Brunhilde's eyes are drawn to the few weapons the merchant has, but a quick investigation of her purse shows that she doesn't have the funds for anything anyway. With a sigh, she tears her gaze away and turns to face the merchant.


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 24, 2010)

Gregor makes his way to the market, still studying the map.

[SBLOCK=ooc]Gregor will buy a coil of rope. No need to RP this, ill just add it to the sheet and deduct the listed price. If there's a price variant, let me know.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 24, 2010)

[SBLOCK=ooc]Strike that! I've already got rope. Gregor is even more distracted than he thought. LOL[/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2010)

In the General Store, the proprietor scratches the stubble on his chin and then responds to Brunhilde and Krindorf, "Hmmm, yes there was some wee folk around about a month back.  They stayed out of town in their caravan.  Many townsfolk went out there to do some trading.  I was able to do a fair amount of business with them, myself." 

"I cannot say for sure, if I saw the person you are looking for though.  I am not so good at telling halflings apart, your pardon ma'am, but you all look a little alike to me.  But if this person was with them, they probably stayed with them when they left, heading Southward.  I did not hear of anyone being left behind."

"Now can I show you this fine..."  The man starts pointing out various pieces of equipment that he thinks the pair might need.

----------
Gregor and Eivan arrive at the open air marketplace.  Various vendors are selling food stuffs, clothing, and general household items.  It is a bustle of activity with townsfolk haggling and trading.

_<<OOC: You don't have to RP the purchases, just list what you bought and do your sheet maintenance.>>_


----------



## WarShrike (Jun 26, 2010)

Gregor thinks hard on any last minute purchases he must make. Not thinking of any, he turns to look at Eivan and shrugs. "Need to find the others" he says as he scans the various stalls.


----------



## Errandir (Jun 27, 2010)

Eivan nods. "Aye, I think we're done here." He pauses. "Probably best to just head back to the tavern. The others will find us there."


----------



## grufflehead (Jun 29, 2010)

Brunhilde ponders on what the merchant has told her. She mutters a 'thank you', then still deep in thought, slips away while he starts unfolding a large tent while extolling the virtues of the material and construction quality. Seeing Krindorf eyeing up various other items, she hisses 'come on!' at him, before heading outside.

''South' he said' she says to the dwarf. 'Maybe we should tell the others and see what they have found? Lets wait for them at the tavern'. With that, she turns and heads back to into town.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2010)

The adventurers can meet back at the Tavern without anything of interest happening.  About 30 minutes have passed since the group finished breakfast.

_<<OOC: When you are ready you can head out of town.  I will need a marching order when you do.>>_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2010)

*"Allright"* says Krindorf as he heads with the halfling to the tavern.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 1, 2010)

OOC: Assuming we meet up at the tavern and swap info, as it seems we have all the gear we need, we can head out. Marching order of Brunhilde, Gregor, Eivan and Krindorf OK with everyone?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2010)

No, Krindorf will want to scout ahead, bow in hand.


----------



## Errandir (Jul 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I think I need some time in the tavern to prepare spells (unless I'm allowed to assume I prepared them this morning before breakfast), but other than that it's fine with me.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 1, 2010)

[SBLOCK=ooc]Whatever marching order is fine. Gregor is happy either in front or bringing up the rear. Question is, where are we going exactly?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2010)

Errandir said:


> I think I need some time in the  tavern to prepare spells (unless I'm allowed to assume I prepared them  this morning before breakfast), but other than that it's fine with  me.



I was assuming you prepared your spells first thing before breakfast.  Your choice if you changed the exact one memorized or not.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 3, 2010)

OOC - OK, Krindorf ahead, then Brunhilde, Eivan and Gregor at the rear.

'So' said Brunhilde, 'according to the store-keeper, there *were* some halflings here recently. He reckoned after they had done some trading with the locals they headed South. Is that not in the same direction as this place on your map?' she asked Gregor. 'Two birds with one stone, maybe; I say we head along that road and see what we can find'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2010)

*"Yup, I think dat's as good plan as any other."* supports the dwarf


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 5, 2010)

"South it is then" says Gregor enthoused.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

As the group heads South down the Old Road, it winds through rocky downs near stands of old-growth oak trees, and past a few abandoned farm shacks.  The lonely road is empty of all travelers except for our adventurers.  After about four hours that included a brief stop for a lunch break, they arrive at the site, according to the map where the Sunless Citadel is believed to be.

The Old Road passes to the east of a narrow ravine. At the road's closest approach to the cleft, several broken pillars jut from the earth where the ravine widens and opens into something more akin to a deep, but narrow, canyon. Two of the pillars stand straight, but most of them lean against the sloped earth. Others are broken, and several have apparently fallen into the darkness-shrouded depths. A few similar pillars are visible on the opposite side of the ravine.

_<<If there was anything you wanted to do en route, just separate that part of your post with a horizontal line to eliminate confusion.>>_


----------



## Errandir (Jul 5, 2010)

Eivan points at the ravine. "Well, this looks about right for a sunken citadel, I think. I hope you brought that rope you were talking about," he adds, eying the crevice. "We may need it if we're supposed to get down there."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2010)

*"Well I donno 'bout ye but me I got a rope."* says the dwarf unfolding his rope from his pack.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 5, 2010)

Brunhilde peers over the edge of the precipice. 'Hmmph' she snorts, 'going to have to be a long rope to reach down there! Any of you lot any good at climbing?' she enquires of her companions. 'Maybe should have brought some things to hammer in as hand and footholds' she mutters to herself. 'Oh well, best be getting on with it - how much rope have you got? Enough to secure a  bit here and take some down with us? I can climb down a bit and fasten the next section if it's too far for the rope to reach'.

The halfling begins to look for a likely spot to start climbing down.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 6, 2010)

"I've got 50' of rope" says Gregor. "You can carry it down if you'd like."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking at the ravine, it's about 40 feet wide at this spot. Once closer, a sturdy looking, knotted rope is easily seen to be tied to one of the leaning pillars.  The rope hangs down into the darkness below.  Looking at the rope a little closer, it appears to be in good condition and couldn't have been tied there any longer than two or three weeks ago.


----------



## Errandir (Jul 6, 2010)

Eivan walks curiously toward the pillar with the rope and points. "Well, look at that... someone's been here before us. Like as not it's the adventuring party we're looking for." He walks around the pillar and tugs at the rope as hard as he can, then nods in satisfaction. "Well, seems like they knew what they were doing this far, at least."

That said, he swings himself over the lip of the ravine and begins climbing down the rope. "Come on!" he yells, as he disappears over the edge. "No sense waiting around all day!"

[sblock=ooc]The rope "looks sturdy," so I assumed it felt sturdy too. If Eivan pulled on it and it didn't feel secure, ignore the rest of the post, since he wouldn't have climbed down.

Climb check: 1d20-1=6
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 6, 2010)

Gregor looks at the others and shrugs. He then proceeds to follow Eivan down.

Climb Check (1d20+2=10)


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 6, 2010)

'Hurry up then' says Brunhilde, slinging her shield on her back and making sure her array of weapons are securely fastened or tucked in her belt, 'I'm not letting you two have all the fun!'.

She peers over the edge to see if Eivan is still on the rope - if there is a ledge or somewhere else to stand, she will start climbing as soon as Gregor and Eivan are off the rope.

Climb 1d20+6=12


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2010)

The rope appears to be strong enough for both Eivan and Gregor.  There are also older and weathered hand- and footholds carved into the cliff face.  The gnome and human are having no trouble climbing down the knotted rope.

About 50 feet below the edge of the ravine, a sandy ledge overlooks a subterranean gulf of darkness to the west.  The ledge is wide but rough.  Sand, rocky debris, and the bones of small animals cover it. A roughly hewn stairwell zigs and zags down the side of the ledge, descending into darkness.

Eivan and Gregor are about halfway down to the ledge.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2010)

*"Oy, me first mate"* says the dwarf and climbs expertidly towards the deeps f the canon. 

climb: 21


----------



## Errandir (Jul 7, 2010)

From his perch on the rope, Eivan looks down over his shoulder into the darkness below the legde. "This ravine looks deep," he muses. "I wonder why someone decided to build a citadel at the bottom - it's not exactly a defensive location. Maybe the land sunk afterward, somehow?" 

At this point, Eivan hears a few impatient yells from above, and realizes  that he has stopped climbing. "Sorry!" he says, distractedly, and quickly slides down the rest of the rope to reach the ledge.

[sblock=ooc]Here's another climb check, if necessary.
1d20-1=0

Uh... that was bad.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 8, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, didnt catch on that annotherr check was required.
Climb Check (1d20+2=13)
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 8, 2010)

Brunhilde throws her hands up in exasperation as Krindorf nips past her and starts down the rope. 'Wrinkly old giant's toes!' she huffs, and stands tapping her foot impatiently as she watches the top of the dwarf's head recede below her.

'Are you all right down there?' she shouts to Gregor and Eivan. Hearing no sounds of combat or anything else untoward, she grabs the rope, swings herself over the edge and starts to shin down it.

[sblock=OOC]Can I keep the roll from above?
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2010)

As Eivan reaches the sandy ledge he hears scurrying noises.  Out of the dimness and rubble he is surprised by three enormous looking rats, bigger and more vicious  looking than most dogs. They have coarse,  spiky fur, malevolent eyes, and long, naked tails.  They close in around Eivan ready to attack.

_Gregor and Krindorf each are a Standard Action away from reaching their locations on the Map.  Brunhilde is a Full Round Action to get to either  B-5, C-5, or D-5.  But that will require those squares to be empty first. Eivan cannot climb back up the rope with Gregor in the way, and will provoke AoO if he tries. Also I don't think anyone was able to climb with weapons in hand either._

** Combat Begins **
[sblock=Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Surprise Round:
Rats moved in next to Eivan.

Initiative Order: 
21 - Gregor
16 - Brunhilde
14 - Krindorf
13 - Eivan
05 - Dire Rats


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2010)

The dwarf will finishi climbing down, and draw his sword, ready to pierce one of the beast's heart. 

_OOC: Is it possible to do this without the rats noticing him? Move silently: 21_


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 9, 2010)

Gregor will descend to his spot and draw his sword as a move action.


----------



## Errandir (Jul 9, 2010)

Eivan stumbles backwards as the enormous rats approach, stopping before the edge of the cliff. He pauses for a moment, but as Gregor and Krindorf arrive on to the legde beside him, he gains his composure, quickly darts between two of the rats, and draws his quarterstaff.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: 
*Five foot step to D4
*Move Action:*
Draw quarterstaff
*Standard Action:
*Total Defense
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 10, 2010)

The sudden shout of surprise draws Brunhilde's attention, and as she looks below her she sees Eivan nimbly dodging between a couple of dark shapes that are closing in on him and Gregor - she is unable to get a proper look as the rope is still swinging due to both her and Krindorf being on it.

The dwarf drops to the ledge, which allows Brunhilde to see the huge rats which are menacing her companions. She quickly starts to shin down the rope, then waiting for just the right moment as the rope swings over the ledge, she lets go and with a shriek of 'YAAAAHHHOOOOOO!' she throws herself off and lands where Eivan had been standing with an 'ooof''. Then, with an acrobatic flip, she rolls backwards, does a brief handstand, and is facing the beasts ready for action!

[sblock]If I need another Climb check
1d20+8=28

And a Jump check to get down the last bit
1d20+8=25

So that's 2 move actions to get down, and I'll use a Free Action to go into a Whirling Frenzy which puts Brunhilde's AC up to 21
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2010)

As everyone joins Eivan on the ledge and draws weapons, only Gregor is able to draw some attention away from the gnome.

The first dire rat forgets about the tasty morsel that plopped down first and tries to bite the tall man.  It misses Gregor as he moves his ankle out of the way of the gnashing teeth.

The other two dire rats stick with their delivered dinner and try to take sizable bites as the gnome slides past.  Rat #2 succeeds, sinking his teeth into the gnome's leg inflicting a nasty and potentially putrid wound.  As Eivan frees himself from the jaws by twisting out of the way, he inadvertently evades the third rat's bite. 

<<OOC: *Eivan:* 3 damage, 3/6HP remaining>>

** Combat: Round 2 **
[sblock=Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Initiative Order: 
21 - Gregor
14 - Krindorf
13 - Eivan
12 - Brunhilde
05 - Dire Rats


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2010)

Krindorf tries to sink his sword in the rat next to him. Silently the grim dwarf thinks of how to possibly cook these rats after he finishes them off. They seem big and fat. Probably eating gnomes gave their meat some nice flavor.

_Sneak attacking rat 3. 13+2 for flanking for 6 sneak attack dmg._


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 11, 2010)

Gregor swings his sword wildly, hitting nothing. "Damn!" he shouts.

Attack Roll (1d20+2=7)


----------



## Errandir (Jul 11, 2010)

Eivan stumbles backwards, gritting his teeth at the pain of the bite. As he reaches the end of the ledge, he braces his back against the wall of the cliff and recites the familiar incantation. He raises his left hand, and a thin film appears on the ground under two of the rats.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*
Move to C1
*Standard Action:*
Cast grease on C4 and D5 (if the two squares have to be adjacent - I'm not sure if they do - use B4 and C4 instead)[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 11, 2010)

[sblock=Errandir/Eivan]
GM will keep you right but the area of Grease is listed as 10' square which is 4 squares[/sblock]

Quickly loosening the leather thong that kept her Battleaxe secure during the climb down, Brunhilde grasps it in both hands and deftly slashes at the rat in front of her (#2).

[sblock=Actions!]
Move action - draw weapon
Standard Action - attack

Attack (raging) - 1d20+6=25
Damage - 1d6+6=9[/sblock]

'HA!' she shouts, surveying the result of her attack.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

[sblock=Errandir]Please review the combat rules.  I helped you out in Round 2 as well.  A Move Action to C1 would have provoked an AoO from Rat #2 (Rat #3 died first, otherwise him too). I changed your Move to a Free Action, 5-ft step.
Combat Index :: d20srd.org[/sblock]Krindorf kills Rat#3, stabbing it deeply into its torso. Eivan steps back from the nearest rat and casts his Grease Spell causing Rat#1 to fall down prone, its legs sliding out from under it.

Brunhilde kills Rat #2, severing its spine, the cast off splattering herself and the cliff wall behind her when she yanks the axe free of the corpse.  Rat #1 tries to regain its feet and provokes attacks of opportunity from both Gregor and Brunhilde.  Gregor's attack misses, but Brunhilde chops the rat in half, splattering Gregor with rat gore and blood.  

*** Combat ends *** <<75 XP Each>>
[sblock=Tac Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]The sandy ledge overlooks a subterranean gulf of darkness to the west. The ledge is wide but rough. Sand, rocky debris, and the bones of small animals cover it (in addition to three dead dire rats).  A roughly hewn stairwell zigs and zags down the side of the ledge, descending into darkness.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 11, 2010)

'Ewwww' says Brunhilde, wiping the gore off her face. She turns to Gregor, and sees the big man also covered in spatters of blood and...other...things...and can't suppress a laugh. 'Very fetching' she says, 'you look very manly in red'. Before the whole glaring thing starts again, she gives his arm a friendly squeeze and says 'but I'm glad you're here anyway'.

'Is everyone OK?' Seeing the gash in Eivan's leg, she adds 'maybe Krindorf should go first from now on - don't want you getting nibbled by anything else! You should clean that up in case it gets infected'.

Peering down the gloomy stairwell she gives a slight shudder. 'Don't like the look of that' she pouts. 'Couldn't they have had the decency to get lost exploring somewhere nice and sunny?'. With that, she switches the axe into one hand, and unhooks her shield.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 11, 2010)

Disgusted with being splattered with rat bits, Gregor minces over the remains and makes his way to Eivan, whom he heals before the party moves forward.

[sblock=ooc]
Casts Cure Minor Wounds 3 times, healing 3 hp of damage.

Daily Spells Left:
-0th = 2
-1st = 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (Jul 11, 2010)

Eivan nods his thanks to Gregor for the healing, then straightens up and adjusts his pack on his back. "I don't like this stairway much either," he says to Brunhilde, peering down into the darkness, "but I think I'll take it over the rope." As the party reaches the stairwell, he stands by to let someone else take the lead.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 13, 2010)

As the companions look nervously at one another at the prospect of descending the dark steps, Brunhilde tries to lighten the mood. She peers over the edge and says with a straight face 'yeah look at the way those steps have been carved out of the rock. Tsk!'. She pinches Krindorf's cheek between thumb and finger and says 'obviously not dwarven craftsmanship, eh? Best let me go first then; any other dwarf I've ever met will be stopping every second one and boring us all with some technical guff about how it was done. We'll be so bored we'll probably throw ourselves over the edge just so we actually get to the bottom'. 

She smirks at the dwarf and pulls a torch from her pack. 'Make yourself useful then and give me a light'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2010)

*"Alright, but stop barkin' me head hurts already. Halflin's can't be quiet can't dey? Now shut yer trup! I'm gonna be scoutin' ahead, so hold di torch yerself."* the dwarf barks back and heads forward ahead of the group, as his shape blends with the shadows.

MS: +7


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2010)

The 5-foot-wide stairs are not particularly well made, however, they don't appear to be dangerous unless one would try to run down them.  Krindorf has no trouble sneaking downward.  There are three switchbacks on the stairs, each of which opens onto a small landing.  With his darkvision, Krindorf can see something more from the second landing.  

At the edge of sight, a fortress top emerges from the darkness. The subterranean citadel, though impressive, seems long forgotten, if the light-less windows, cracked crenelations, and leaning towers are any indication. All is quiet, though a cold breeze blows up from below, bringing with it the scent of dust and a faint trace of rot. 

_<<OOC: I have Krindorf leading, Brunhilde behind (with a torch?), then Eivan and Gregor at the rear.  Correct?>>_


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Think that's about right. All of us bar Krindorf need light to see I think, but we'll stay far enough back not to hamper his sneaking. In fact, maybe Eivan  would like to hold the torch? If he's OK with that I'll go with battleaxe and shield.[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (Jul 14, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Sure, Eivan will hold the torch (putting away his quarterstaff) and walk after Brunhilde.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 16, 2010)

Gregor follows Eivan down the stairs, his expression glum. "Dont go tripping on your robes wee-man, i'm not chasing a Gnome-ball down these stairs."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2010)

*"Move yer arses and quit the chatterin'"* mumbles Krindorf as he goes down, towards the impressive sight of the Sunless Citadel


----------



## Errandir (Jul 18, 2010)

Eivan raises his eyebrows, clearly nonplussed. "My robes?" he says, looking down at his normal traveling clothes - trousers, a linen shirt, a belt, and a jacket. "If that's some sort of jibe about wizards, then you're asking to get hit with a magic missile." Grinning, he continues down the stairs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2010)

The narrow stairs empty into a small courtyard, apparently the top of what was once a crenellated battlement. The buried citadel has sunk so far into the earth that the battlement is now level with the surrounding cavern floor. The floor stretches away to the north and south, and it is apparently composed of a layer of treacherous, crumbled masonry, which reaches to an unknown depth. To the west looms the surviving structure of what must be the Sunless Citadel. A tower stands on the west side of the courtyard. 
[Sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/Sblock]_<<What are you going to do now?>>_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2010)

Krindorf sneaks towards the door, and stays there a while to listen.

_Take 20 in listening. _


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 18, 2010)

Gregor takes the time to perform a few martial exercises to limber up. Once done, he draws his greatsword and takes a few test swings before leaning the long blade against his shoulder.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2010)

As Krindorf creeps forward, he doesn't here anything unusual at first.  But after moving about 5 feet he hears a *click* and the floor drops out from under him and he falls downward to crash into the bottom of a 10 feet deep pit, hurting his leg in the process. 
<<Failed Reflex save, rolled an 8.  Krindorf: 3 damage, 6/9 HP remaining.>>

At the bottom there are two long dead skeletal remains of what looks like goblins to the dwarf.  A third dead goblin is also lying at the bottom of the pit, partially eaten, probably only a day or so old.  The diner, whose meal is interrupted by the dwarf's sudden arrival, happens to be a rather large dire rat.  He looks up at his new dining companion and moves to attack.

*** Combat begins: Round 1 ***
[sblock=Tactical Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Everyone is aware and there is no surprise round

Initiative Order: 
22 - Krindorf
21 - Eivan
14 - Brunhilde
11 - Dire Rat
07 - Gregor


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

Krindorf swings his sword wildly, but the pain in his leg doesn't let him focus. He misses lamely. *"Help!"* he yells


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 19, 2010)

After her companion's yelp of surprise and sudden disappearance, Brunhilde edges carefully forward and peers over the edge of the pit. Seeing the rat about to nibble on the dwarf, she draws one of the handaxes from her belt, and after a moment's aiming, hurls it at the beast (the rat, not Krindorf...)

[sblock=Actions]
5' step to AY 12
Move action - draw hand-axe
Standard action - throw hand-axe at rat

To hit (1d20 + 7 -4 for not having Precise Shot)
1d20+3=6[/sblock]

OOC - Not even worth quibbling about that!


----------



## Errandir (Jul 19, 2010)

Eivan springs up from the wall and moves forward to the edge of the pit. He utters a hasty incantation, and a beam of frost shoots from his finger towards the rat. Looking around quickly, Eivan gestures to Gregor and says, "Gregor, throw him a rope!"

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*
Move to AX 10
*Standard Action:*
Cast Ray of Frost
Touch attack: 1d20+3=13
Damage: 1d3=1[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 19, 2010)

Pulling the coil of silken rope from his pack, Gregor hastily wraps a few turns of the rope around him and hurls the remainder of the coil into the dark hole while grasping his end firmly. "Great thief *you* turned out to be!" he hollars.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Dig rope out of pack.
Standard Action: Throw coil into hole, and brace himself in his current square.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2010)

*"Get down 'ere and help me buffon! I can't climb up with a rat after me!"* It is not clear if it was the rage, his skill with the sword, or the fact that Gregor's accurate comments always make the worst of the dwarf surfaces. Either way, his swing was accurate and devastating. 

Attack: 16 for 5 dmg


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 20, 2010)

The Ray of frost damages the dire rat, but only making a small white spot as it freezes its mottled fur.  The rat tries to bite Krindorf again but its gnashing teeth miss as the nimble dwarf moves his exposed leg out of the way.  

Krindorf's next attack goes deep into the rat's torso, for a heavy wound that causes the creature to squeal in pain.  It very badly wounded, yet continues to try and attack Krindorf.

*** Combat begins: Round 2 Continues ***
[sblock=Tactical Grid]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Initiative Order: 
22 - Krindorf
21 - Eivan
14 - Brunhilde
11 - Dire Rat
07 - Gregor

Krindorf has already acted in Round 2, next is Eivan.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 20, 2010)

"I'm staying right here, thank you very much. If we all jump down there, how do you suppose we'll get back out?" calls Gregor, remaining where he is.


----------



## Errandir (Jul 20, 2010)

Eivan shrugs and casts his second ray of frost cantrip, squinting as he carefully aims into the pit.

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard Action:
*Cast Ray of Frost
Touch Attack: 1d20+3=22
Damage: 1d3=1[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

*"Lousy useless coward! I'll beat ye up when I'm done with the rat"* yells the dwarf, visibly angry.

11 vs AC for 3 dmg


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

_<<BTW Krindorf's strike was for Round 3, but wasn't needed.>>_

Eivan's frosty ray hits the dire rat in the head and the creature's eyes gloss over white and it falls still in its tracks, apparently its brain functions frozen.  A nudge with his boot and Krindorf establishes that the hungry critter has eaten its last meal.  Nothing else at the bottom of the pit trap is moving, except for blood slowing seeping from the sword cut in the dead rat.

** Combat Ends: +63XP each, Total at 313XP each **[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]_<<What are you going to do now?>>

_


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 21, 2010)

Gregor waits calmly for the dwarf to climb up, after which he coils the rope and puts it back in his pack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2010)

Krindorf will search the goblin corpses to see if there is any valuable to be taken, then he will climb up, kick Gregor in the leg and make search checks more often =P


----------



## Errandir (Jul 21, 2010)

As the rat falls, Eivan sighs and lowers his hands. "Well, if there _is_ anyone in there," he says to Brunhilde, gesturing towards the closed door, "they've surely heard us by now." Nevertheless, seeing that Krindorf and Gregor are otherwise occupied, he walks over to the door and presses his ear against it.

[sblock=ooc]Listen check: 1d20+1=5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

Krindorf finds 23sp and 4gp in a hide pouch on the dire rat's goblin dinner.  There is nothing else of value at the bottom of the pit, unless the dwarf fancies rat meat.

Eivan hears nothing of note from the door.

_<<What are you going to do next?>>_


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 21, 2010)

Gregor moves to flank the door with sword drawn, and waits for it to be opened.

[sblock=ooc]Move to AW 13.[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (Jul 22, 2010)

Eivan moves back from the door as well and nods to Brunhilde. "You go ahead and open it. I didn't hear anything, so I think it's fine, but..." he shrugs. "Best to be careful." Taking his own advice, Eivan then draws and loads his crossbow, and stands facing the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

Krindorf draws his short bow and places 15 feet away from the door, nodding to the gnome.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for inactivity. Been pretty sick for a few days which required a trip to the hospital. Hopefully on the mend now[/sblock]

Brunhilde nodded at Eivan and made sure her shield was firmly secured on her arm. She reached reflexively for her belt then hissed at Krindorf 'after you finished your little rat-wrestling show, did you remember to bring back my axe?'. Without waiting for an answer, the halfling edged forward; making sure one of her larger axes was within easy reach, she crept along the lip of the pit and opened the door.

OOC - if I can reach over from AW13 I'll do that and pull the door. Otherwise, go to AW11 and throw it open


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 22, 2010)

"Rat-wrestling?" echos Gregor. "Considering all the grunting and squealing that was going on, i figured he was mating with the blasted thing." he finishes, a broad smile on his face.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

*"Go preachin' the lies of yer god, at least ye sound like a grown up lying like that."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

This circular area is cobbled with cracked granite, upon which sprawl four goblins, all apparently slain in combat. One stands with its back against the western wall [AO-13], the killing spear still skewering it and holding it upright. Two more wooden doors lead off from this the area. Above, a hollow tower of loose masonry reaches 30 feet, but the intervening floors and stairs are gone, except for a couple of crumbled ledges.
_
<<OOC: Who is carrying the torch?  It requires a spare hand.
What are you going to do next?>>_

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Gregor enters the room, then starts sliding to the right, keeping the wall at his back, slowly making his way to the openning at AP-15.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

_<<OOC:  Sorry forgot.  The other two doors are closed, just so you know.>>_


----------



## Errandir (Jul 23, 2010)

Eivan walks into the room, relaxing once he determines it is devoid of live occupants. "These goblins must have been killed recently..." he says, grimacing at the smell. "Perhaps by the people we're looking for?" He then bends down and examines some of the other goblins to see if he can determine how they were killed.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I forgot about the torch. I'll say that Eivan loaded the crossbow, but left it on his pack, then - the torch is the only thing he's carrying.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

*"Dere were three dead in the trap where I fell."* states Krindorf.* "Eivan, use yer torch, dis big usless ball of mat dat is George can't see anything in di dark, di poor fool. Ye ain't gonna hit anythin' with dat thin' anyways, heh."*

OOC: I'll take 10 to search traps.


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 23, 2010)

As Gregor heads over to the southernmost door and Eivan and Krindorf search, Brunhilde moves into the centre of the room and remains alert for anything coming from the other door.

OC - Move to AR13 and ready an action to attack if anything comes at me from the north door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2010)

The goblin corpses are not too fresh, maybe been dead a month or so, and rats have been gnawing at them.  If the spear is any indication, the rats are probably not the original cause of death.
_
<<OOC: Need more specifics on where Krindorf is searching for traps.>>_


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Open or closed doors, Gregor isn't in a hurry to blunder into a trap, so he's staying close to the wall. Oh, and the door i'm aiming for is the north one, not the south one.[/sblock]

[sblock=Errandir]You can aim and fire the crossbow with one hand, but you need both hands to reload it.[/sblock]


----------



## Errandir (Jul 25, 2010)

Having found nothing of interest about the dead goblins, Eivan follows Gregor over to the upper door. He positions himself in a good vantage spot and waits for Krindorf to finish searching the room so the party can proceed.

[sblock=ooc]Move to AQ 14[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2010)

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]Krindorf doesn't find any traps after spending some time searching near both doors.  At this point about ten minutes has passed since the group entered the ravine.  While he was searching Brunhilde hears the shutting of a door from back out the way the group came.  When she turns and looks she can see that the trap doors covering the pit trap have closed again to hide the pit's existence. 

_<<With Grufflehead out for about a week, if party members wish Brunhilde to do something, i.e. open the door, suggest it and I will NPC the action if I think she would do it.  That said, what are you going to do next?>>_

[sblock=OOC Information]Couple of things.
1) The map is accurate on the direction doors open (in or out) so you don't have to ask.
2) You can assume all doors are closed, if I fail to mention that they are open.
3) If you search for something in particular (i.e. Cause of death) that doesn't mean I assumed you searched for something else (i.e. checked their pockets for valuables)
4) Searching normally requires a roll for each 5ft x 5ft area searched whether it is a floor or a wall (which needs to be specified and has separate rolls.)  Since most simple traps are at least a DC check of 20, taking a 10 is unlikely to find a trap.  So when searching for traps or other things, just list the places searched and the DC you wish to reach before moving on.  Unlike in table top where this requires many rolling of the dice, I can roll all the checks on my random number generator in one shot and then record the amount of time it took. 
5) After you enter a room, there is likely more details you would realistically see than from the initial description.  If you want more details about different features or whatever is in the room, please ask or have your character look at something more closely.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

*"Alright gang, one of ye open the door"* Says Krindorf as he loads his bow and points to the entrance, should some critter come out.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 27, 2010)

Gregor moves to the north door and unlatches it, then pushes it open (if it opens) with the tip of his greatsword.

[sblock=ooc] Move to AQ-15[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

In the dim light of the torch, Gregor cannot make out the far end of the hallway revealed by the opened door.  However a quick peek from Krindorf and he can.  There are three closed doors near the other end.  Two are wooden and one of stone.  The hallway appears to be empty.
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]_<<What do you want to do next?>>_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

Krindorf advances slowly, concealed by the shadows. He attempts to search fo traps, but probably misses.

Search: 6
MS: 21


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

Krindorf will earch the squares adjacent to each of the three doors.

_Search is +6, roll for each square analyzed, otherwise we'll be centuries here. _


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2010)

Near as Krindorf can tell with his quick search, there are no traps by the doors in the hallway.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 27, 2010)

Gregor moves up behind Krindorf, angling to move up beside him in the corridor. He holds the blade before him, at the ready, and he doesn't even try to sneak quietly, knowing full well he can't. Gregor keeps an eye on the side door opposite him (if he's on the north side, he watches the south door), as he has a better view of it than the one on his side.


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 1, 2010)

OOC - apologies again. RL reared up a bit and I'm still trying to get on top of a couple of things, but I shouldn't have any more serious interruptions for a while

Brunhilde walked along the corridor behind Gregor while Krindorf squatted down in front of the doors and appeard to be peering closely at the floor. Once he gave them the all clear, Brunhilde moved to the side of the door, and silently gestured to the others that she would open it on a count of 3. Once the others had nodded their assent, she put one hand on the handle, and with the other held up 1..2...3 fingers, before turning the handle, pushing the door open and stepping back against the wall.

Actions: Move to AK16, then on my action open the north door then step back against the wall.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

_<<OOC: I was waiting for Eivan since were waiting on Gruffle earlier.  The with EnWorld being down it took me some time to catch up.

I don't have a clear idea where everyone, except Brunhilde, is exactly when she is planning to open the door. Need confirmation.>>_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

The dwarf knocks an arrow in his bow and awaits for the more durable members of the group to advance.

OOC: Location for Krindorf is fine.


----------



## Errandir (Aug 5, 2010)

Eivan moves up behind Brunhilde as she opens the door. "Anything in there?" he whispers, trying to peer past her towards the opened chamber.

[sblock=ooc]Well, I'm back now. Thanks for being patient.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 6, 2010)

Gregor awaits the openning of the door, from his position in AJ-16.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2010)

The door opens to reveal a ruined chamber, standing empty of all but a litter of rocky debris.  With the dust visible, the room looks undisturbed for quite some time.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
_<<OOC: I will be mostly unavailable for IC posting over the weekend, only checking things from my phone.  I expect a backlog to develop on all of my games so after today it may take me a day or two to update again. >>_


----------



## WarShrike (Aug 6, 2010)

"Looks empty" says Gregor, turning away from the entrance, disappointed. He takes a step back and turns to face the stone door. 

[sblock=ooc]Move to AJ-15.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2010)

*"Yeah, lets open them all first"* agrees the dwarf


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 8, 2010)

'Hang on a minute' hisses Brunhilde. 'Some of can't see that well; can you shine the torch in there Eivan?'.

She turns to Gregor and says 'what if there's something waiting to jump out behind us? If we open all the doors', she glowers at the dwarf, 'we might get surrounded'.

OOC - as we only have 1 torch lit as far as I am aware, if we shine light into the room then the corridor will be dark and vice versa. Unless Krindorf is planning on sneaking off on his own, none of the rest of us can see our hands in front of our faces without light, so I suggest we light another torch, or a lantern (which can be set down) if we get into combat. Krindorf is the obvious choice to carry it as he has a 1-handed weapon and no shield unlike Gregor or Brunhilde.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

_<<OOC: Up to you, do you guys have a lantern?  Torch provides 20feet radius bright illumination in all directions, shadowy out to 40feet.  Once walls start getting in the way, then the shadowy illumination fills in the squares without direct line of site to the torch if they are within the 20ft radius.>>_


----------



## grufflehead (Aug 10, 2010)

OC - Brunhilde has another torch. Still waiting on a response to the thought of lighting it and whether Krindorf will carry it?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC: Krindorf can't hold the torch cuz he is holding his bow prepared.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright guys, shutting it down.  Couple of reasons:

1. Not sure this was the right mix of players.  Maybe different expectations or styles, but the chemistry across the board just wasn't there.

2. I have my doubts about dungeon crawls in the PbP environment.  They can get tedious at times, but if the players don't role-play and feed off each other, then it isn't very fun to just post a sentence saying your character went to this square.  As near as I can tell, no one was really having a good time for the last several weeks.

3. I have learned a fair amount about the common mentality that seems to be prevalent here at EnWorld.  It just doesn't match my published expectations for this game.

On another site, I have 3-4 other groups of players in games that I DM that don't have this problem.  Honestly I find myself fortunate that the first game I got into at EnWorld back in the spring has 4 good players and we are still going strong, not even stalling out while players take vacation.  I enjoy playing it and I am able to post almost daily or every other day.  Unfortunately, that is a unique experience as every other game I have been apart of since falls below that standard.  I do not blame the GMs or even individual players for this, I think it is just the culture of this site and the players that are different are hard to find.  

If it weren't for the unique settings here that I cannot find elsewhere, I would probably drop most of my games here at EnWorld to free up time to play in games with others that match my style.  When I arrived, I was practically begging to play in other peoples' games, but now that is no longer the case.  There are plenty of mediocre games around here that need quality players, I just want to play in a few good ones with others that post regularly and with substance.  Sadly my attempt at creating one here failed.  I don't plan on DMing here anymore, but I will continue to focus on my games as a player to provide the best example I can, hoping others will emulate or feed off of my style.  

Happy adventuring.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

OOC: A sad example of how a game can end. We gave it a try though, thanks for that. Good gaming to you too. On other news,  I'm back in town so chech A paid Trip to Spellhold for the next update.


----------

